
Ask HN: Apartment Hunting Near Stanford - rStar
My partner and I are moving to the peninsula for 2 years. We most likely can’t make a prior trip out to secure housing before the move. We have a small quiet dog.<p>We need to be able to get to Stanford’s campus roughly 4 days a week. We are experienced bike commuters with a range of roughly 5 miles each direction.<p>What sources on info are most likely to be helpful to our housing search? My anxiety over this is extreme. Any good info is deeply, deeply appreciated.
======
chmaynard
The Stanford community housing webpage looks useful:

[https://rde.stanford.edu/studenthousing/community-
housing](https://rde.stanford.edu/studenthousing/community-housing)

~~~
rStar
We unfortunately aren’t eligible.

